# Use external DHCP for Virtualbox Machines

## Newbietoo

I have just loaded Gentoo on a new system, mostly working, however using VirtualBox, each machine under VirtualBox gets an IP from an internal DHCP server within the physical box.  I have not established how to Remote desktop into the VirtualBox Machines from the office or share folders internal to the home network.  I can handle the home router and ports so no problem there, but how do I get either the VirtualBox Machines to reference the home DHCP server, or allow fixed IP in the home range and a path thru eth0 to the home network.  I have disabled the DHCP server in VirtualBox, but the machines are still not recognizing or being recognized external to the hardware box, although they can access the Internet and if coaxed, shared drives from other Windows systems).  I have searched Google, and this forum and not found an answer, perhaps I don't know what words to use.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks

----------

## Veldrin

simple - switch the network configuration from nat bridged (settings -> network -> attached to: Bridged Adapter, select you NIC. this has to be done for each VM). that way you virtualbox hosts appear as normal hosts on your network.

If they require a IP address via DHCP, they should get it from you normal dhcp server.

V.

----------

## Newbietoo

Thanks, that is working well now.

----------

